# my tang tank



## nudge (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi, thought I should post some pics of my new troph/calvus tank. Converted my old 90g male hap/peacock tank. 24 juvie duboisi and 5 juvie black calvus, only tank shots came out any good, the fish are to quick for me. Looks like a whole lotta empty tank shots, but trust me they are in there, let me know what ya think


----------



## Cooder (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice tank, i like it alot, not too often you see a nice clean, plain scape to contrast with the awesome fish!


----------



## nudge (Aug 1, 2011)

Cheers mate much appreciated will try and get some fish shots soon


----------



## hydrophyte (Dec 16, 2009)

I agree that substrate and hardscape look real nice. It will look great with more of that Vallisneria growing in there.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Looking good! Can't wait to see updates when the fish grow!


----------



## nudge (Aug 1, 2011)

Cheers guys,personally i prefer pretty plain tanks i like to focus on the fish more than decorations, i am hoping that the dubs leave the vall alone long enough for it to grow a bit more, i seem to be losing a stalk every coupla weeks


----------



## nudge (Aug 1, 2011)

update with a few pics


----------



## Shaky (Jan 2, 2003)

Cool!


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

I think it looks good! You might move a couple of the center rocks for some open space in the middle, and I would also prolly scratch the plants or go the other route and put a whole bunch in the back left corner, kind of hides the equipment and would look great with the water flow from the FX5 out put. I like the black and white contrast though, with that light looks nice!


----------



## nudge (Aug 1, 2011)

they have destroyed all the val bar 1 that is on its last legs so i have ordered some anubias and will give that a go. Have thought about removing the smaller middle triangle shaped rock to seperate the 2 piles a bit more but its not gonna create a huge gap so not sure it will define the 2 piles enough.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Take the rock just right of the taller one and spin it 180 so it kind of matches the angle of the tall one next to it, then slide the pile to the right over just a bit to create a open channel between the two piles. Then add some smaller rocks around the bases of the taller ones to add some depth, not many just a few.

Don't mean to tell ya what to do it's your tank, just suggestions!  As far as plants not sure, on that but worth a try!


----------



## nudge (Aug 1, 2011)

sweet will give it a whirl, cheers for the suggestions


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Plants well I guess thats up to you. Me I like it best without.
Only prob I see is getting enough high protein/ritch foods into the calvus for good growth without having the Tropheus eat too much.
Yep I keep em together myself. Yep struggle with the same dilemma.

All the best James


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The tank is very attractive, but I think the fish would like more rocks. :thumb:


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I love it. If the Trophs don't fight, I'd leave it as is!


----------



## nudge (Aug 1, 2011)

they seem to be fine so far, they are still pretty small but there have been a few tussles here and there nothing major just the pic of the dub i posted looks like he wants to be alpha, kinda of the opinion at the moment of, if it aint broke don't fix it, will see how things pan out as they mature. Might take out 1 of the rocks to seperate the piles a bit more.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

I really like your tank & aquascape. You have done an exceptional job! I like the fish combination too.


----------



## nudge (Aug 1, 2011)

cheers razzo and florida girl appreciate the comments


----------



## nudge (Aug 1, 2011)

thinking about rescaping my tank a bit and after your thoughts. I am finding that the dubs just seem to hang around the rock piles and i dont see them out and about. The reason i went to trophs was i saw a couple of troph tanks and loved how active they were the trophs were zipping round the tank non stop. Mine seem to spend most of the time siftin the sand and hangin round the bottom of the tank. I was thinking of pulling out the structure on the right hand side and putting in a couple of large rocks, no caves as such. That would leave the rock pile on the lhs with a cave and make the tank a little more open.
These guys are still pretty small, a few are just startin to getting their bands is it worth letting them mature a bit more and see what happens?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

My feelings are with Tropheus if it is not bust do not fix it.
If they are not killing each other you are on a real good thing.
You could I guess add something that goes in the upper and mid water like Opthal ventralis or Jumbo cyps.
But long term your Tropheus will use midwater and act like the entertaining goons they are.
Last thing you want to do is add more rocks, that way the males start to hold fixed territories much to the detriment of the main group.

All the best James


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Thing is small rocks give cover for young. If you are not getting excess aggression I would be tempted to leave em. Though to be honest they look pretty big already to me. :thumb:


----------



## nudge (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree i'm def not keen to add more rock if anything take some out, maybe leave 1 big structure with a cave and have 2 or 3 bigger rocks down the other end i was thinkin that there might not be enough cover if i did that, where as at the moment i kinda feel like there is to much cover and they just hang around the rocks, we don't have ventralis or cyps over here so not many options as far as adding fish.
The only thing stopping me changing things is that they all seem to be getting on so moving things around might cause ww3, just wish they would use more of the tank and were more active


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Do you use any of the Spirulina/Tropheus/NLS flake foods? Not better than sinking pellets just it can get em used to coming to the surface and finding nothing bad happens and gaining confidence to use the whole tank.
Eventualy mine will even hand feed.

They can kind of get a skittish bunch mentality but usually come round to using the whole tank.
Just seems to take one or two at first. :thumb:

All the best James


----------



## pharrix (May 26, 2011)

Nice tank, love the aquascape.


----------



## nudge (Aug 1, 2011)

pharrix said:


> Nice tank, love the aquascape.


cheers mate.

I did a wc last night and just moved 1 of the piles over a bit more and rearranged it slightly to give a bit more seperation between the piles. I think i will take your advice james "if it aint broke dont fix it" and let them be. Hopefully as they mature and the males become a bit more dominant and pick a pile each it may move the colony out from the rocks cheers for the advice


----------

